# P.K and the law suit against aps



## spottie (Nov 27, 2006)

hi guy this is from python kisses herself it was sent to me yesterday and i have been thinking if i should post it or not 

this bit is from pk herself... 

pk said: hi ya you wont see me on aps anymore the ****ers there getting hit with a law suit 




spottie said ohh what for 

pk said: i posted for a friend his snakes i got booted off 

now there all saying i steal from everyone 



pk said: read the last post in chit chat 



can you copy the full post for me and email it to hotmail pls 

LAST POST its called 

might be a good idear if it goes to court as the judge can allso call her a lair aswell

WHICH I HAVENT REPLYED TO IT AND WONT BE AS I NO HER IN PERSON AND HER SO CALLED HUBBY IS A SO CALLED COP. GEE WSENT I SCARED WHEN SHE TOLD ME THAT FIRST THING SHE SAID WAS THAT..


----------



## IsK67 (Nov 27, 2006)

::Shakes head::

My brain hurts. Is that an attempt at English?

If so, then please try Australian.

IsK


----------



## Retic (Nov 27, 2006)

I must admit I couldn't follow that at all, it was a very poor attempt at English. Do we have a school system anymore ?


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes i was very confused by that attempt at english.


----------



## spottie (Nov 27, 2006)

there has been fixed up sorry about that guys


----------



## Wrasse (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up spottie, just put her on block and you won't have to listen/read it anymore.


----------



## spottie (Nov 27, 2006)

have now as it has been ages cents i last spoke to her and i forgot her msn username


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 27, 2006)

spottie said:


> have now as it has been ages cents i last spoke to her and i forgot her msn username



Was it big_fat_liar ?


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 27, 2006)

PK just sent me this pic of the team of solicitors she has working on the case..


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 27, 2006)

And this is a pic of the money she said she's paying them with..


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 27, 2006)

hehehehe nice one


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 27, 2006)

(Sing to the tune of "If you're happy and you know it")

If you're lonely and you know it start a thread
If you're lonely and you know - time to offend!
If your life is dead and depressin'
Tell a lie and get attention
If abuse is better than solitude start a thread


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 27, 2006)

Hahahaha.. nice one Sdaji!


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Nov 27, 2006)

oh thats a lovely tune.. yea.. i must say all this from PK is such childish silly rubbish..Not worth the thread its posted on..thanx just wanted my 2cents.. hehe


----------



## raptor (Nov 27, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> (Sing to the tune of "If you're happy and you know it")
> 
> If you're lonely and you know it start a thread
> If you're lonely and you know - time to offend!
> ...




That made my day


----------



## spilota_variegata (Nov 27, 2006)

Not as good but we all should have a go.... To the same tune...

Oh I love litigation yes I do,
So I'll start a thread on APS for you.
Though I may be called a liar,
And get thrown into the mire,
I'll be the last one laughing when I sue


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 27, 2006)

well i know a couple of members who had their funny pills


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Nov 27, 2006)

and both of those were very good song rewrites.. talented fellas..


----------



## The Devil (Nov 27, 2006)

The pic of the money, are they bundles of Lira, Rupees or Dinar.
Silly me, it's monopoly money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 27, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cwarren72 (Nov 27, 2006)

lmao this is the best thing ever...lol I hope she goes through with it then we can all chip in and pay for the defence and then sit back and enjoy the ride and when it falls on it's **** then APS counter sues we can get a really hot awesome site all because of PK... Thanks PK lol


----------



## elapid68 (Nov 27, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> (Sing to the tune of "If you're happy and you know it")
> 
> If you're lonely and you know it start a thread
> If you're lonely and you know - time to offend!
> ...




Brilliant Turnip boy :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 27, 2006)

spilota_variegata said:


> Not as good but we all should have a go.... To the same tune...
> 
> Oh I love litigation yes I do,
> So I'll start a thread on APS for you.
> ...



you always make me smile


----------



## Australis (Nov 27, 2006)

It will NEVER ever EVER happen, although it would be a laugh...........

Geeez.... is she still banging on with that story, perhaps she thinks she is actually telling the truth...lol


----------



## Greebo (Nov 28, 2006)

Please don't make fun of PK. If you read her last post, Ben and Adam are going to join up and clear up the whole misunderstanding. I hope that their brothers Horse and Little Joe also join.


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 28, 2006)

Where did she steal those photo's of her "Legal Team" and "Payment" from...hahahaha...

Nice poems fella's...lol


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 28, 2006)

Greebo said:


> Please don't make fun of PK. If you read her last post, Ben and Adam are going to join up and clear up the whole misunderstanding. I hope that their brothers Horse and Little Joe also join.



Greebo loves PK! Greebo loves PK! Greebo and PK sitting in a tree, K I double-S I N G!


----------



## Greebo (Nov 28, 2006)

I'll sue you for that.


----------



## Hickson (Nov 28, 2006)

Greebo said:


> Please don't make fun of PK. If you read her last post, Ben and Adam are going to join up and clear up the whole misunderstanding. I hope that their brothers Horse and Little Joe also join.



Greebs,

Apart from you and me, there's prolly only half a dozen other people who understood, let alone appreciated that comment.

Incidentally, it's Hoss (real name Eric).



Hix


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Nov 28, 2006)

Sings the tune to Bonanza!


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Nov 28, 2006)

yera.. i knew it was bonanza too.. good 1 Greebo.. lol


----------



## Jozz (Nov 28, 2006)

Man that girl is a freak!!!


----------



## The Devil (Nov 28, 2006)

Contribute to pay for a defense..........lets do it the easy way, my daughter is a Lawyer, she has a little cocker spaniel. The dog is always around her when she is practicing her arguments , so I figure the dog can do the job and as for payment, well for a chicken neck or 3 the dog will take it through to the High Court.......


----------



## steve6610 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hix said:


> Greebs,
> 
> Apart from you and me, there's prolly only half a dozen other people who understood, let alone appreciated that comment.
> 
> ...



hey mum just bought a heap of the old bonanza dvd's, it's great to watch them......


----------



## falconboy (Nov 28, 2006)

Does P.K live in a trailer by any chance?


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 28, 2006)

i think she lost her trailer in the last court proseedings, and moved down to a tent.


----------



## zulu (Nov 28, 2006)

*re P.K*

Just save Boo Boo the pig, zulu an boo boo,when your in sydney west your used to bushpigs,miniatures are the next step in evolution,they fit in a barina,an swim between the flags at the beach, cool.


----------



## Matty01 (Nov 28, 2006)

she now lives under a sheet of corigated iron, but has several spare sheets available, so has become a "real estate agent".
cheers Matt


----------



## expansa1 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks -got an I.D
Regards,

Craig


----------



## IsK67 (Nov 28, 2006)

Why?

IsK


----------



## falconboy (Nov 28, 2006)

Isn't it obvious? He wants to stalk her!! LOL


----------



## IsK67 (Nov 28, 2006)

He'd have to be careful. That's her old boyfriend up on the top of the enclosure.

IsK


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 28, 2006)

IsK67 said:


> He'd have to be careful. That's her old boyfriend up on the top of the enclosure.
> 
> IsK


 
Hahaha, some people are so observant on this site.


----------



## IsK67 (Nov 28, 2006)

junglepython2 said:


> Hahaha, some people are so observant on this site.



I'm also pretty observant away from this site. 

Bonus eh?



IsK


----------



## Tsidasa (Nov 28, 2006)

wee i'm laughing so hard i'm crying =)


----------



## Kyro (Nov 28, 2006)

See Jen, you don't need to hide the bodies, just make them ornaments


----------



## Tsidasa (Nov 28, 2006)

hehehe :-D


----------



## slim6y (Nov 28, 2006)

Well it's obvious that the picture has been photoshop edited... firstly it was taken in china... Look on the back wall above the tank... The chinese letters - when enhanced read - "Wise man never play leapfrog with a unicorn." 

Of course that is loosely translated....


----------



## Timotei (Mar 10, 2007)

Lol, i remember PK's stories as well as most others, but i still don't think there's cause to sledge her lyk this. Ive stil found everything sed funny, just be careful it doesnt stray into bad taste.


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for bumping the thread, Timotei. I've just had a brilliant laugh, even though I'd read it all a few months ago! :lol:

I'm eagerly awaiting her return, I'm so excited to hear her tales and see her pictures from her latest holiday. I think she has gone for a trip around the solar system this time. I hope she gets some nice pictures of all the planets, and perhaps a comet or two.

Uh oh, are the Martians going to sue me?


----------



## bunnykin (Mar 10, 2007)

are you sure she just hasn't changed her name? Seems to me if shes that starved for attention she wouldn't stay away that long? and since she must have thought everyone would forget her first stupid stunt after leaving for a couple of weeks. .. I looked back and saw that she had some bbq and people on her went, did it go ahead? did she seem like a nutter in person? I found a person on a beardie site that "had a dragon that ..." I swear if you added all the dragons up they would have had to buy 2 or more a day and died the next day drove me mad because you didn't know what to believe but this chick is annoying-funny amusing


----------



## skunk (Mar 10, 2007)

AHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHA sdaji u legend mate. 

GOLD


----------



## FAY (Mar 10, 2007)

On Petlink she is wickeddane!


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 10, 2007)

:shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: And they say woman bicker


----------



## bunnykin (Mar 10, 2007)

ok showing my newbieness on this thing what is petlink? and is she as docile on there ?


----------



## spottie (Mar 10, 2007)

GARTHNFAY said:


> On Petlink she is wickeddane!



gnf is right she allso had a hermit crap on there aswell for $250 a while ago


----------



## Reptilian (Mar 10, 2007)

Whats she sellin on petlink??? maybe some Australian Galapagas Tortoises...or maybe some jags (born in aus), or maybe even a lion from her last trip to china....NO NO thats right, i remeber now, she was sellin a martian from her latest trip around the universe...


----------



## Chrisreptile (Mar 10, 2007)

bunnykin said:


> ok showing my newbieness on this thing what is petlink? and is she as docile on there ?



petlinks a reptile classifieds site.
*some* people on it are dodgy.


----------



## -Peter (Mar 10, 2007)

Bit obscure for most of the kindy kids here greebo, showing your age there JandC


----------



## cris (Mar 11, 2007)

Anyone wishing to send cash can do so to me, pm for details


----------



## snake6p (Mar 11, 2007)

i'd hate to get on the wrong side of this angry mob
1 in all in boots and all
follow the leader like a flock of sheep
i dont no her at all so im not sticking up 4 her
just an observation
so u wont catch me saying anything bad about the flock...........


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 11, 2007)

snake7p said:


> i'd hate to get on the wrong side of this angry mob
> 1 in all in boots and all
> follow the leader like a flock of sheep
> i dont no her at all so im not sticking up 4 her
> ...



No offence, but ......if you have been around here awhile you will understand , she brings it all on her self ( repeatedly too ) .
I don't know her personally either and i have no probs with her , but she does tend to rub people the wrong way on here ...and i'm sure she knows that too   .


----------



## snake6p (Mar 11, 2007)

no offence taken
but i wasnt just talking about this one thread
ive been on and of this site for a couple of years now
and have noticed that when a couple of people get on 
the band wagon about some thing alot tend to follow
either to seek approval from there peers like school yard kids
or just to post some sort of rubbish to get there statis up (egg-hatchling so forth)

no offencel..


----------



## instarnett (Mar 11, 2007)

"Burn the Witch, burn the witch"


----------



## Greebo (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry PK, no more attention or you. Thread closed.


----------

